# One for our side



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

The five towns that had a ballot issue to allow bow hunting for deer passed.
thew were Broadview Heights, North Royalton, Parma, Parma heights, and Strongsville.
It will probable be only for resident only but isn't great.
There is a place for gods creatures ( deer ) between the green beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I voted for it. but it won't do me any good. From everything I've briefly read, you can only hunt your property if it's 5 acres or more. That rules me out, even though I have quite a few nice size deer tearing my yard up all the time, including one very nice size Buck.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

What good is it if people won't let you hunt?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Five acre plots in Strongsville? LOL! Maybe you can combine your neighbors to make 5


----------

